# Gamescom 2015: Tickets ausverkauft? Gewinnt mit HTC 2x2 Wildcards für die Messe!



## Gast1669461003 (23. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamescom 2015: Tickets ausverkauft? Gewinnt mit HTC 2x2 Wildcards für die Messe!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamescom 2015: Tickets ausverkauft? Gewinnt mit HTC 2x2 Wildcards für die Messe!


----------



## MiHaubi (23. Juli 2015)

Portal wäre super!


----------



## theking2502 (23. Juli 2015)

Also ich will unbedingt Half Life 1 und 2 (E1 und E2 auch) mit der Vive spielen.
Am besten passt natürlich jedes Rennspiel zur Vive. Freu mich schon The Crew damit zu spielen.
Auch Skyrim sieht bestimmt schick mit aus.
Und zum Schluss, ich hoffe A-Net wird GW2 VR tauglich machen ;3


----------



## SirRound (23. Juli 2015)

Hhu,ich würde gern mein Glück beim Gamescom Gewinnspiel versuchen ^_^

Ich könnte mir einen First Person Shooter echt cool vorstellen mit einer solchen Brille. Wenn man z.b in Doom 4 oder anderen Spielen direkt im Geschehen ist,ist das nochmal eine ganz andere Erfahrung als nur vor dem Bildschirm zu sitzen,weil man nach einiger Zeit mittendrin ist und sich so verhält als ob man in der realen Welt ist. Vielleicht helfen diese Brillen unsere Phantasie wieder mehr anzuregen und schaffen eine Brücke in unser Bewustsein. Wie bei Filmen die man als Kind gesehen hat (man war völlig gebannt weil man dachte das Drachenw irklich fliegen können) und heute bekommt man dieses "erlebniss" wo man weiß das alles nicht real ist nicht mehr hin.

Mit der Brille könnte man sich,sofern man sich darauf einlässt in fazinierende Welten eintauchen und auch vielleicht Historische Ereignisse erleben. Aber bei den Spielen sind first Person Spiele sicher toll 

Liebe Grüße ^_^


----------



## Spaark (23. Juli 2015)

Half Life 3 bitte


----------



## Sheepkillaa (23. Juli 2015)

Zunächst fallen mir natürlich Spiele aus der Ego-Perspektive ein, Mirror's Edge würde ich sehr gerne auf dem HTC Vive erleben. Atemberaubende Kletterpartien über klaffende Abgründe wären Nervenkitzel pur!

Sehr interessant sind allerdings auch Echtzeit-Strategie-Spiele wie Warcraft, anstatt die Kamera mit der Maus zu bewegen könnte man einfach in den Bereich hereinschauen auf der Spielkarte, den man gerade interessant findet. Das beinhaltet auch hereinlehnen and ganz genau anschauen deiner Stadt zum Beispiel, würde dem allen ein wenig mehr Lebendigkeit verleihen.

Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf das, was noch kommen wird mit VR!


----------



## PatzeOne (23. Juli 2015)

Also an sich machen ja nur Ego-Perspektive games sinn ansonsten wäre der sinn des VR's ja auch verfehlt. Meine Favoriten wären Star Citizen, Warhammer 40k Deathwing, und denke da gäbe es noch einige nette anwärter die, das Erlebnis des VR's voll ausreizen können.


----------



## El_Hispanico (23. Juli 2015)

Am besten geeignet sind Spiele die euch komplett in die Welt eintauchen lassen, wie zb. Rennspiele oder Weltraumsimulationen etc.
Ich würde am liebsten Elite: Dangerous spielen.


----------



## Jarduk (23. Juli 2015)

Mich würde Fallout 4 interessieren, aber auch die Demo Scenen von EVE Valkyrie sehen aus, als wenns mit einer VR Brille sehr gut funktioniert.

Gruß Jarduk


----------



## solidus246 (23. Juli 2015)

Als erstes würde ich mir HL2 gönnen was ja schon seit längerem VR support hat und es zu meinen Lieblingsspielen gehört 

Cities Skylines wäre absolut genial. Bau eine gigantische Stadt und schwebe via VR durch deine City, sehr geil stelle ich mir das vor. 

Oder Open World Titel wie The Witcher 3.

Vielleicht auch ne Weltraumsim  ?


----------



## Padrol (23. Juli 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man GTA VR-kompatibel machen sollte. Man hätte dann so ziemlich jede Simulation.
- Auto-, Boot- und Flugzeugsimulatoren
- Shooter
- Virtual livestrip (Scheiß auf livestrip Seiten welche nachts immer kommerziell verwendet werden)  

Natürlich hätte man noch viele weitere Möglichkeiten...Was man nur alles in GTA anstellen könnte, die Möglichkeiten sind unbegrenzt und sicherlich ein gigantisches Erlebnis mit einer HTC VIVE VR.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Padrol


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Juli 2015)

Zumindest bis Ende voriger bekam man bei so ziemlich jedem Köln-Bonner Saturn noch Karten für alle Tage, obwohl online schon zig Wochen vergriffen

"Für welches Spiel ist  HTC Vive eurer Meinung nach am besten geeignet und welchen Titel wollt  ihr unbedingt aus der Perspektive einer virtuellen Umgebung erleben?"

Ich denke mal bsonders für Horrospiele und Fahr,- Flugspiele jeglicher Art. Mein Traum wäre ein klassisches Adventure wie Maniac Mansion oder DOTT aus Sicht der Spielfigur.


----------



## BloodyroseDE (23. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mich riesig über Elder Scrolls Skyrim oder GTA5 freuen. Spiele wie Half Life 2 oder Counter Strike Global Offensive wäre bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, zu mal man eigene Maps erstellen kann und diese durch die VR-Brille ganz anders betrachten kann . Schön wäre auch Adrift mit einer VR-Brille, wo man durch eine andere Gravitation im All oder im Shuttle schwebt..

Irgendwie ist jedes Spiel mit einer VR-Brille ein ganzes Stück besser als ohne!


----------



## esdex1 (23. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe ne Super Vorstellung zu 2 Spielen.
Eines gibt es nicht aber könnte irgendwann erscheinen, das andere wird bald releasen.

- X4: Wer die X-Reihe nicht kennt sollte sich unbedingt X3 anschauen. Es handelt sich um eine Singleplayer
Raumschiff Simulation in der man unglaublich viel tun und entdecken kann. Nun wäre ein neu angekündigtes X4
Doch mal was nettes und dann noch mit der Unterstützung kann es doch nurnoch Spass machen ohne Onlinedruck einfach gemütlich mit seinem Raumkreuzer die Galaxien zu erforschen und das alles mit VR. Ich weiss Star Citizen kommt, daher hab ich expliziet X4 ohne Onlinedruck zum vorschlag genommen.  Dieses Spiel wurde leider noch nicht angekündigt.

- Fallout4: Den Aspekt der Freiheit, den genieße ich nach nem harten Arbeitstag doch sehr. Was ist also besser als gemühtlich die Welt von Fallout4 zu erkunden und das alles in einer VR. Und das gute ist: Es wird realität!!
Freue mich so sehr auf das Spiel welches mich durch VR möglichkeiten noch tiefer eintauchen lässt.

Also liebes PC Games Team, ich würde mich sehr freuen diese beiden Spiele in einer VR zu spielen.


----------



## esdex1 (23. Juli 2015)

Ah was ich vergaß: geeignet: Weltraum Simulationen wie die X reihe oder Star Citizen.
Und freuen: Fallout 4


----------



## Roones (23. Juli 2015)

Für welches Spiel ist HTC Vive eurer Meinung nach am besten geeignet und welchen Titel wollt ihr unbedingt aus der Perspektive einer virtuellen Umgebung erleben? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das HTC Vive sehr gut die Inhalte und besonders die Atmosphäre von Horror-Games wie Dead-Space, oder Alien: Isolation wiedergeben würde.

Ich persönlich würde unheimlich gerne sehen wie sich das HTC Vive in Kombination mit The Witcher 3 schlägt, gerade weil Witcher ein unglaublich detailreiches und riesiges Terrain bietet - ich habe da atemberaubende Bilder im Kopf.


----------



## Kinorenegade (23. Juli 2015)

Da ich schon immer gerne RPGs gespielt habe wäre Skyrim oder Fallout klasse. Oder (auch wenn es nur ein Wunschtraum ist) ein Reboot von Dungeon Master, Eye of Beholder mit moderner Grafik und knackigen Rätseln. 
Einmal durch ein "echtes" Dungeon kämpfen und ich kann als glücklicher Mensch sterben!

Das Gegenstück zur Fantasy wäre Sci-Fi. Da wäre doch ein "Tron" RPG oder Action-Adventure auch der Hammer.


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (23. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall Star Citizen. Und ich würde es auch gerne im neuen Mirror's Edge sehen. 
Sonst noch in der Elder Scrolls Reihe und fast allen Horror Spielen.


----------



## nova234 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich finde immer noch Skyrim bietet sehr viel für das VR erlebnis. Eine große Welt, dein weg den du beschreitest, Dungeons, eine richtig schöne Landschaft und viele Mods die die Welt immer und immer wieder neu beleben. ( Voice commands mit VR  das wird super! )

Ich denke mit Fallout 4 wird das, in ein Modernen setting, genau das gleich VR erlebnis wie in Skyrim. Ist ebent in meinen Augen ein guter Publisher.

MFG

Nova


----------



## BuzzKillington (23. Juli 2015)

Spontan sag ich einfach mal Fallout 4. Das ist das Spiel, auf das ich mich am meisten freu


----------



## DerBloP (23. Juli 2015)

-Half Life 3 <---Wunschtraum

-Assetto Corsa
-P.C.A.R.S.
-DCS (World) A10-C & Flaming Cliffs
-IL2-Sturmovik battle of stalingrad
-Rise of Flight
-Elite Dangerous
-Star Citizen

Spiele die Hoffentlich eine unterstützung bekommen sei es von Hause aus oder bei älteren schon erschienenden Spiele durch Mods oder Patches...
-Metro 2033/LL
-S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Reihe
-GTAV
-Fallout 4
-DEUS EX Mankind Devided
-STAR WARS Battlefront
-Doom 4

Das sind so meine Top Games bisslang...nätürlich an erster Stelle für mich als Sim Fan die Simulationen!

PS: Würde mich natürlich wie jeder andere hier RIESIG über den Gewinn freuen, besonders um:
A: Überhaubt mal eine VR zu testen
und
B: Ich mich besonders für die VIVE interessiere gegenüber der Rift, und ein Test wäre da der Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## myloR (23. Juli 2015)

Aaaalso: Am besten geeignet sidn auf jeden Fall Rennspiele a la Assetto Corsa und Weltraumsimulationen wie Elite. 

Was mich jedoch mehr reizt wäre zum Beispiel World of Tanks, Battlefield oder Assassins Creed. In Sachen PS4 funktionalität bei 3D Headsets allgemein würde es mir schon langen, wenn das ganze wie ein großer 3D Fernseher aussehen würde.


----------



## Vagabound (23. Juli 2015)

am besten geeignet ist die HTC Vive wahrscheinlich für Spiele wie  Star Citizen, Elite Dangerous oder The Crew. Also Shooter und Simulatoren^^

nutzen würde ich die HTC Vive aber wahrscheinlich auch für:
Freelancer 2 (mein Wunschtraum)
Assassins Creed (alle teile)
Alien Isolation
Kairo (indi-game),
Guild Wars 2 (die Jumping puzzle in VR kommt bestimmt cool)


----------



## MCC0nfusing (23. Juli 2015)

Definitiv Star Citizen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass da in den nächsten Jahren, auch in Sachen VR kein Weg dran vorbei führen wird. Bin gespannt, wie sich die HTC Vive und die Rift so machen! 2016 wird klasse.


----------



## feigenstaub (23. Juli 2015)

Ich würde sagen, auf jeden Fall Star Citizen


----------



## ajoe (23. Juli 2015)

Bei mir hat zunächst mal Star Citizen einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil mit daran, dass ich schon länger mit im VR-Hype-Train sitze... und nach wie vor finde ich die Vorstellung, mittels VR in eine derart ambitionierte Science Fiction-Welt einzutauchen extrem reizvoll.

Etwas nüchterner betrachtet glaube ich allerdings, dass letztlich diejenigen VR-Titel die faszinierendsten sein werden, die speziell auf dieses Medium zugeschnitten sind oder sich zumindest direkter darauf übertragen lassen.  Konkret meine ich solche, in denen der eingeschränkte reale Bewegungsrahmen im virtuellen Geschehen berücksichtigt ist.

Naheliegendes Beispiele hierfür sind natürlich VR-Welten, die einen in irgendeiner Art von "Cockpit" Platz nehmen lassen... wo ich mich neben meinen Reisen durch das Star Citizen-Universum z.B. auch sehr auf Zero-G Rennen freue (Formula Fusion, Radial-G, ...).

Noch interessanter dürfte es dann werden, wenn auch der real vorhandene Bewegungrahmen der Vive ausgereizt wird und Motion-Tracking der Hände integriert ist, wie z.B. bei der Vive-Küchen-Demo oder The Gallery: Six Elements.  In diesem Bereich hoffe ich insbesondere auch darauf, dass es viele interessante Beiträge aus der Indie-Entwickler-Szene geben wird.

Und wer weiß: vielleicht ist ja zum PU-Release von Star Citizen auch die Nerven-Stimulierungs-Hardware so weit entwickelt, dass sich selbst das freie herumlaufen in First-Person-Perspektive selbst im Sitzen annähernd real anfühlt


----------



## staxx6 (23. Juli 2015)

So ein Rollercoaster Tycoon (oder ähnliches) wäre doch mal super. Durch den eigenen Park laufen 
und die selbst erstellten Attraktionen besuchen. Abwechslung pur wäre das, alleine schon durch die vielen "Themes" der Parks. 
Besonderes Plus wäre natürlich ein Multiplayer, womit man mit Freunden die halsbrecherischen eigen kreierten Achterbahnen fahren kann.


----------



## ajoe (23. Juli 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> ... Mein Traum wäre ein klassisches Adventure wie Maniac Mansion oder DOTT aus Sicht der Spielfigur.



Wenn gut gemacht, dann auf jeden Fall das!


----------



## Divcha (23. Juli 2015)

Ich denke, dass Horrorspiele, wie das eingestellte Silent Hills, extrem von VR profitieren werden. Der Gruselfaktor wird durch die gesteigerte Immersion um ein Vielfaches höher sein.

MfG
Divcha


----------



## ZockerCompanion (23. Juli 2015)

Die Spiele, die ich gerne mit VR zocken würden, wären:

Battlefield 4
Mirror's Edge (2)
Star Wars: Battlefront
Star Citizen
Far Cry 4
Gone Home
Metro 2033/ Last Light
Portal 2
Titanfall (2)
ArmA 3
und noch so viele mehr...


----------



## luca1981 (23. Juli 2015)

Ganz klar Mirror´s Edge... das käme bestimmt richtig gut
Und für nicht Angsthasen (bin leider einer) Survival Horror Games... das ist bestimmt Grauen PUR


----------



## Maulvvurf (23. Juli 2015)

Da ich selbst Backer bin hätte ich auch zunächst Star Citizen gesagt. Allerdings stelle ich mir das auf Dauer relativ anstrengend vor und mangels Simulation der Bewegung am eigenen Körper auch irgendwie falsch. Ich lasse mich aber gerne positiv überraschen.

Was mich noch mehr ans Vive fesseln könnte wären (ich weiß leider keinen besseren Ausdruck) aber "Umgebungssimulationen". Ich erinnere mich von einem Spiel gelesen zu haben, bei dem man sich in der VR Umgebung auf einer Couch in einem Wohnzimmer befindet und auf einem Fernseher ein Spiel spielt (hört sich ein wenig nach Inception an) und lediglich den Kopf bewegen kann. Man fängt aber mit der Zeit an seltsame Geräusche aus den oberen Stockwerken zu hören und hinter einem knatscht der Boden. Das spiel findet also in der virtuellen Welt komplett auf dem Sofa statt.

Insofern wird das eigene Umfeld sehr schön simuliert und man kann sich auch von der eigenen Körperwahrnehmung sehr gut in das VR Umfeld einfühlen, da man idealerweise selbst auf einem Sofa sitzt. Ein cleveres Gamedesign was die eigene Umgebung des Spielers berücksichtigt und so eine vollständige Immersion zuließe würde mich glaube ich am meisten überraschen, begeistern und nachhaltig fesseln können.


----------



## Nepomuk91 (23. Juli 2015)

Star Citizen oder Project Cars würden sicherlich toll funktionieren.


----------



## Kazzadre (23. Juli 2015)

Defintiv Star Citizen.


----------



## SilentDragonK (23. Juli 2015)

Star Citizen! und in Rollercoaster Tycoon world durch meinen Park laufen


----------



## sonja3011 (23. Juli 2015)

Star Citizien wäre Klasse,ich stelle mir nur die Steuerung etwas schwierig vor,ich lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen  Klasse Gewinnspiel


----------



## Syon (23. Juli 2015)

Eliteangerous, Skyrim und GTA V!


----------



## StylePat (23. Juli 2015)

Star Citizen, GTA V, Project Cars


----------



## FatDragon (23. Juli 2015)

Für so eine virtuelle Welt wie in dem Buch "Ready Player One" wo man alles mögliche machen kann. Ein Elder Scrolls würde ich aber auch mal gerne in VR spielen.


----------



## TheSinner (23. Juli 2015)

Für ein Cyberpunk 2077 wegen des dystopischen Neonflairs, für ein Skyrim wegen seiner unendlichen Schönheiten aber auch für ein MMO wie SW:TOR und Co. um zeitweise völlig abtauchen zu können.


----------



## IngevanBorg (23. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall die Welt von Gerald auf dem Rücken von Plötze


----------



## JJnnJ (23. Juli 2015)

HTC Vive ist meiner Meinung nach am besten geeignet für OpenWorld Titel... Spielen würde ich gerne Fallout 4 mit HTC Vive


----------



## Seraphix1 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen. So eine Brille perfektioniert und von einem Hersteller von dem man weiß das da kein "Müll" produziert wird. Würde ich sehr gerne Assassin's Creed auf HTC Vive zocken. Aber nicht irgendein Assassin's Creed. Sondern AC 1+2 weil es meiner Meinung nach immer noch die schönsten Spiele von Ubisoft sind. Allein die Landschaft in der Toskana bei Assassin's Ceed würde sich für mich der Kauf schon rentieren. Außerdem würde es bestimmt auch mega Spaß machen Skyrim damit zu spielen. Aber vielleicht auch einfach mal durch die wunderschöne Gegenden von World of Warcraft oder Batman Arkham Asylum bis Arkham Knight streifen.


----------



## NYC (23. Juli 2015)

Am besten geeignet: Star Citizien
Unbedingt umgesetzt werden: Ein gutes Horrorgame, z.B. Resident Evil, F.E.A.R.


----------



## Draconar93 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich kann mir den Einsatz der Brille vor allem bei bei Shootern und Rennspielen vorstellen, da wäre z.B. GTA 5 das perfekte Beispiel, bei welchem man mit der Brille noch tiefer in die Spielwelt eintauchen könnte. Rollenspiele wie The Witcher: Wild Hunt könnten auch interessant werden, jedoch könnte Geralt´s Kampfstil mit so vielen Pirouetten bei Anfälligkeit für Motion Sickness große Probleme machen. Dennoch wäre die VR Brille perfekt für das Erkunden von Open World und Sandbox Games.


----------



## komusu (23. Juli 2015)

Für mich wäre es: Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited

Warum?

Großartige Grafik, tolle Inszenierung der Charaktere und eine unglaublich liebevoll gestaltete Welt. Es macht schon jetzt einen riesen Spaß in der Ego-Perspektive durch die Landen zu streifen und die Welt zu erleben. Mit VR aber mitten in diese Spielwelt einzutauchen könnte eine großartige Spielerfahrung sein.


----------



## Nihiletex (23. Juli 2015)

Definitiv Shooter und Flight Sims (ob nun SciFi oder "normal").  Die Technik setzt sich hoffentlich schnell durch, mittlerweile steht ja auch genügend Rechenpower zur Verfügung. Wenn es einen Grund zum Aufrüsten gibt, dann jedenfalls Spiele wie Star Citizen oder Valkyrie.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juli 2015)

Alle Spiele aus der Ego Sicht sind mit VR ein absolutes Wunsch-Erlebnis 
Aber auch 3rd Person Spiele kann ich mir super damit vorstellen und kann es kaum erwarten!

Ich habe sogar auf Steam schon ein eigenes Genre eingerichtet, wo ich einige spezielle Titel extra für VR bei vielen Sales zugegriffen habe z.b.
Antichamber
Audiosurf
Dear Esther
Fotonica
QUBE

und einige mehr! Diese Titel möchte ich erst mit der VR erleben... außer Fotonica habe ich schon angezockt und das Ding ist 
echt cool. Mit VR sicherlich ein Traum inkl. Gänsehautfeeling


----------



## gagagu (23. Juli 2015)

Ich persönlich möchte gerne einen Flugsimulator als MS Flight Simulator mit der Vive spiele. Cool wäre auch wenn ich mit meine. händen die Knöpfe und Hebel bedienen könnte. ARMA 3 ist auch ein guter Kandidat für Vr und Portal auch. Da kommen noch tolle Sachen auf uns zu. Gruss


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. Juli 2015)

Momentan wohl am besten geeignet für Flugsimulatoren. ARMA und ähnliche Titel dürften auch ganz schön immersiv sein.

Ich persönlich denke ja für Horrorspiele aus der Egoperspektive wären die perfejte Wahl. Man stelle sich mal vor, entsprechende Programmierung vorausgesetzt, man schaut um die Ecke und dann steht da ein Alien... oder ein Monster. Ich glaube das müsste gleich mit Herzkaspersetz verkauft werden.


----------



## Shah1984 (23. Juli 2015)

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen so Adventure Spiele bzw. Click n Point Spiele ala Baphomets Fluch. Ansonsten so einen Natursimulator, mal bist du im Wald, mal auf weiten Feldern, Oasen etc.


----------



## Fabi11111 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich könnte mir es auch super für Simulatoren wie den Landwirtschaftssimulator vorstellen, das würde das nochmal deutlich anders erlebbar machen


----------



## Warte95 (23. Juli 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es bestimmt auch super für ein Survival Game wie Rust super geeignet weil es einen die Landschaft nocheinmal ganz anders erleben lässt. 

Ich persönlich schlage hier jetzt mal etwas ganz neues vor und würde das ganze gerne mal bei einem DragonBall Z Game im Einsatz sehen. Die Schurken aus so einer Ansicht mal zu vermöbeln wäre wohl ein Kindheitstraum für so einige. Und so auch für mich.


----------



## DerBusch13 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich finde ja das Sword art online sehr sehr gut dafür geeignet wäre. Es geht in dem Spiel/Anime ja sowieso um VR usw. Von daher würde ich mich riesig über ein Sword art Online für eine VR Brille wünschen


----------



## CHAOSChewie (23. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube Portal wäre eine richtig gute Erfahrung mit der Vive


----------



## MrNoga (23. Juli 2015)

Für Portal ist die Vive schon perfekt, aber ich würde Sie gerne bei Assassins Creed im Einsatz sehen


----------



## pcuser133 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gern Halo 5 gern mit der Brille spielen da ich großer fan von Halo reihe bin , aber auch andere spiele wie ARK wehren interessant mit der vive zu spielen


----------



## Killstealer (23. Juli 2015)

Ich stelle mir Outlast relativ genial damit vor ^^ oder Solch spiele wie ARK


----------



## Gunibaer (23. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mit der HTC Vive gern in die Welt von Kingdom Comeeliverance eintauchen. Das Spiel macht einfach in der TechAlpha schon viel Spaß und mit derVive wäre die Immersion fast perfekt 

Perfekt ist die Vive sicher auch für First Personen Horror/Survival Spiele und da würde ich gern Arizona Sunshine ausprobieren.


----------



## country (23. Juli 2015)

Crysis3! Das müsste schocken


----------



## Szentegyed (23. Juli 2015)

Half-Life 3 wäre super als Systemseller, damit würden sich die VR-Brillen rasant verkaufen.


----------



## bully123 (24. Juli 2015)

Am besten geeignet wären bestimmt tolle Storyspiele- so wie "life is strange"- da hat man dann auch Zeit, die tollen 3D-Effekte zu genießen!


----------



## MrNooP (24. Juli 2015)

Also als erstes habe ich an Titanfall gedacht, einfach weil ich die adrenalinlasitgen Kämpfe mit Wallruns, das Titanbesteigen usw extream passend finde. Und mal ehrlich wer wollte nach dem Zocken nicht gerne selbst Titanpilot sein  Zusätzlich kamen mir irgendwie Bloodborne und die Souls games in den Sinn. Wenn ich daran denke in totalem Stress und Angst durch Bloodborne in VR zu kämpfen gegen die Bosse wäre das bestimmt ein tolles Gaming Erlebnis.


----------



## NightmareEX (24. Juli 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Spiele wie Portal. Mirrors Edge oder im Horrorbereich mit dieser Technik echt gut kommen würden. Das würde de Spielen nochmal einen gigantischen Flairschub verpassen und auf sowas stehe ich ja total. Das Spiel das ich mir aber derzeit am meisten wünsche ist Fallout 4 würde das damit umgesetzt werden würd ich wohl ewig nicht mehr davon los kommen.
Allgemein kann ich sie mir aber bei allem gut vorstellen bei dem man aus der Egoperspektive spielt. Ich setzte ja meine Hoffnungen in die HTC Vive und hoffe das da viele geile Sachen in Zukunft passieren werden, auch Dinge die man vielleicht jetzt noch gar nicht erkennt oder sieht. Außerdem hoffe ich das man dank dieser Technik noch mehr in Spiele eintauchen kann als wenn man sie nur über den Bildschirm flimmern sieht.
Ich schaue definitiv positiv nach vorne was das angeht


----------



## razorSpartan92 (24. Juli 2015)

Also ich könnte mir gut Spiele wie Assassins Creed oder wie schon genannt Titanfall oder mein absoluter Favorite Splinter Cell sehr gut vorstellen!


----------



## Bluefire1942 (24. Juli 2015)

Ganz klarer Favorit hier wäre für mich Mirrors Edge. Freerunning in der Ego-Perspektive mit schnellen Rollen und actionhaltigen Kämpfen. Für die Horror-Freaks dann Amnesia, aber wirklich nur für hartgesottene  
Außerdem noch Titanfall, Battlefield und Counter-Strike:GO gefolgt von Need for Speed, nunmal sogut wie jedes Spiel, dass man in der Egoperspektive spielen kann. 
Auch interessant stelle ich mir Citieskyline und Anno vor. Die Welt aus der Sicht eines "Gottes" von oben betrachten ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht.


----------



## l4v4l4mp3 (24. Juli 2015)

Am besten Geeignet ist das Ganze wohl für Spiele wie OVERKILL's The Walking Dead VR .
Jedoch würde mich auch die Umsetzung eiens zum Bsp Geometry Wars interessieren


----------



## Zybba (24. Juli 2015)

Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Belgabad (24. Juli 2015)

Was ich unglaublich gerne mal aus der Sicht des HTC Vive spielen würde ist Monster Hunter  und Skyrim.


----------



## Horus-67 (24. Juli 2015)

Bedenkt folgendes: Mit der HTC wird einem nicht übel, weil die im Spiel vermittelten Bewegungen ohne Latenz zu den eigenen Körperbewegungen passen. Bringt man da rasante Beschleunigungen und Kurven ins Spiel, die nicht beim Gleichgewichtsorgan ankommen, hat man wieder das Problem mit dem Schwindel. Also scheiden die bisherigen Flug-, Fahr-, Lauf- und Springspiele zum großen Teil aus. Auf der Brücke eines trägen Weltraumschlachtschiffes zu stehen oder auf einem fliegenden Teppich zu sitzen ginge, so lange die simulierten Beschleunigungen schwach bleiben. Viel besser geeignete und spannendere Spiele für begrenzten Spielraum wären allerdings Adventures, Detektivspiele und ähnliches, wie die Aperture-Science-Demo schon andeutet. Tatorte untersuchen, im Labor arbeiten, Geräte reparieren, archäologische und andere Puzzle lösen, fantastische Orte besuchen - das wär's! Actioneinlagen wie Schwertkämpfe etc.  wären trotzdem möglich. Darum wünsche ich mir eine Chance zur Neuauflage alter Klassiker, diesmal aber mittendrin: Simon the Sorcerer, Monkey Island oder The Dig(!).


----------



## ClickMe (24. Juli 2015)

Counter Strike  

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn die damit Battlefront zeigen!


----------



## Gunner1337 (24. Juli 2015)

Für welches Spiel ist HTC Vive eurer Meinung nach am besten geeignet?
Entdeckung/Survival zB Arc. Dann fällt erst richtig auf wie groß Dinosaurier wirklich sind 

Welchen Titel wollt ihr unbedingt aus der Perspektive einer virtuellen Umgebung erleben?
Schwierig... eigentlich möchte man alle Titel in VR erleben, weil es ein viel intensiveres Spielgefühl gibt. Auch wenn man mit VR Sickness kämpfen muss.
Mein Favorit wäre allerdings Pokemon. Stellt euch vor man könnte durch eine Virtuelle Welt laufen trifft auf Pokemon kann mit diesen Trainieren, gebiete entdecken, kämpft sich durch verschiedene Arenen. Das wäre absolut awesome!


----------



## Selany (24. Juli 2015)

Open World Spiele  oder auch The Witcher 3


----------



## LexiGarlic (24. Juli 2015)

Für welches Spiel ist HTC Vive eurer Meinung nach am besten geeignet? 

Ich denke das ein Strategiespiel mit etwas Action wie z.B. XCOM fpr das HTC Vive geeignet wäre.

Welchen Titel wollt ihr unbedingt aus der Perspektive einer virtuellen Umgebung erleben?

Das ist ganz klar mein absolutes lieblingsspiel, dass auch durch ein Tattoo auf mir verewigt wurde. Bioshock. Wenn es irgendwann möglich ist dies Spiel virtuell zu erleben wäre ich im 7. Himmel.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Juli 2015)

Oh mein Gott! Ich hatte die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben, noch irgendwie an eine Wildcard zu gelangen. Mir wäre es zwar lieber gewesen, einen Mordauftrag  zu erledigen, aber gut - HTC Vive. Grundsätzlich dürfte diese Hardware die Immersion bei allen Spielen aus der Ego-Perspektive perfekt machen. 

Am Anfang meiner VR-Erfahrung würde aber "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter" stehen, dicht gefolgt von "Outlast". Beide Titel spare ich mir übrigens auch für diesen Moment auf. Ich könnte mir aber auch gut vorstellen, ein völlig anderes Genre gänzlich neu zu erleben. Zb. Visual Novels. Die natürlich dann in echten 3D.


----------



## silvercrescent (24. Juli 2015)

Am besten geeignet wäre die Brille wahrscheinlich für alle Egoshooter oder sonstige realistische Spiele.
Am liebsten würd ich damit aber Final Fantasy spielen, weil ich diese Reihe einfach liebe^^


----------



## zandermaru (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo
gut geeignet dafür wäre meiner Meinung nach Battlefield, Call of Duty, The Witcher 3 und die Elder Scrolls Reihe.  Und worauf ich mich persönlich sehr freue, das neue Metal Gear Solid und Fallout.


----------



## Tannhauser126 (24. Juli 2015)

1st Person games - v.a. ELITE DANGEROUS - und Witcher 3 - nun ja das sind die beiden die ich gerade spiele


----------



## Sigert (24. Juli 2015)

Grand Theft Auto V will ich unbedingt mal in einer virtuellen Umgebung erleben, aber ob das HTC Vive dafür geeignet ist kann ich kaum beurteilen da ich es noch nicht probiert habe.


----------



## t1j4y (24. Juli 2015)

HTC Vive wäre meiner Meinung nach am besten für einen Spiel-Film mit vielen Quick Time Events in einer fantastischen Zukunftswelt ala Avatar, mit gewaltigen Landschaften und Umgebungen geeignet! Gerne spielen würde ich aber damit das neue Star Wars Battlefront, dass wäre Star Wars zum anfassen!


----------



## Maxdom (24. Juli 2015)

Ich denke es ist momentan (unter anderem wegen der noch relativ geringen Auflösung) am besten für "Cockpit" Spiele geeignet, sprich wie Eve:Valkyrie.  Dies ist vorallem wegen der Sitzposition welche bei bisheriger Hardware die beste Immersion liefert. Durch HTC Vive und deren Tracking könnten allerdings auch andere Titel ermöglicht werden. Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre ein VR Portal, das Setting bietet sich gerade zu für VR an und Puzzle könnten dadurch buchstäblich eine neue Dimension erreichen.


----------



## stylomarkus (25. Juli 2015)

Ich denke Horrortitel wie Outlast würden sich gut auf einem VR Headset machen. Genauso könnte ich mir aber auch z.b. GTA V vorstellen oder einen Flugsimulator. Glaube da gibt es viele viele Möglichkeiten!


----------



## StonedMinion (25. Juli 2015)

Ich denke die HTC Vive würde sich eigendlich mit allen Spielen aus der Ego Perspektive gut machen, hierbei ist egal ob Horrorgame oder Fantasy. Ich persönlich bin ein absoluter Fan von GTA V. Das würde sich auf der Vive wirklich gut machen denke ich.


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (25. Juli 2015)

Am interessantesten finde ich das für Spiele wo der Charakter im Spiel selbst "sitzt" wie z.b. EVE Valkyrie oder Star Citizen. Ich denke dort ist die Immersion am größten. Aber eigentlich sollten sich alle Spiele aus der Ego-Perspektive eignen.


----------



## crazyracer98 (25. Juli 2015)

Da ich ein Rennspiele-Fan bin würde ich gerne Titel wie "Project CARS" oder die "F1"-Teile aus der Ego-Perspektive erleben. Zusammen mit einem Lenkrad würde man die ultimative Rennerfahrung am PC machen.

Zusätzlich wäre es noch interessant zu wissen, wie sich Ego-Shooter wie "Battlefield 4" oder "Counter Strike: Global Offensive" verändern würden, wenn man mit einer VR-Brille Competitive Matches spielen könnte.


----------



## CampersBread (25. Juli 2015)

Wegen der Motion Sickness sind wohl  Cockpit-Games  am besten geeignet im Moment.  Aber  da die Vive auch Roomscale-Tracking bietet, wäre ein Rätselspiel wie  Monkey Island oder  so extrem interessant. Ein kleiner Raum nach dem anderen, durch den man sich durchrätseln muss. Vorhandene Games einfach zu portieren halte ich für keine gute Lösung, gerade wenn sie in der Ego Sicht sind. Third Person  Spiele umgehen  das Motion Sickness  Problem aber auch  sehr gut. Mit der Demo im Portal-Universum haben sie meiner Meinung nach aber eh schon den perfekten Kandidaten für eine Killer-App  
Würde mich sehr über die Wild-Card freuen.


----------



## PeterMoos (25. Juli 2015)

Denke am besten ist eine Simulation, wenn No Mans Sky dann endlich mal auf den PC kommt wäre das super.
Aktuell ein Spiel mit Super Grafikwie BF4.


----------



## YulawCN (25. Juli 2015)

Über ein beat 'em up spiel mit der technik würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Sebgeb (25. Juli 2015)

Versuchen kost ja nix wa?  Dann mal allen Viel Glück


----------



## Buckelpuckel (25. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gerne ein Spiel zum Buch "Ender" von Orson Scott Card sehen, bei dem man auf der Raumstation das Trainingsspiel absolviert.

Außerdem toll wäre eine VR Variante von World of Warcraft, ein Server beim dem nur Spieler mit VR-Headsets zugelassen sind und bei dem es positionalen Voicechat gibt.

Freue mich auf die Gamescom Karten, hab leider keine mehr bekommen!


----------



## Juli3 (25. Juli 2015)

HTC Vive wäre meiner Meinung nach am Besten für Horrorspiele geeignet. Dead Space würde ich gerne mal in einer virtuellen Umgebung erleben, dann werde ich wohl dauerhaft zu Tode erschreckt.


----------



## boyclar (26. Juli 2015)

HTC Vive wäre bestimmt gut im Einsatz bei Spielen die man in der Ego Perspektive spielt. Ich wäre über ein Spiel wie The Honor in dem man Schwertkämpfe ausübt in der Ego Perspektive sehr interessiert.


----------



## baiR (26. Juli 2015)

Also meiner Meinung nach gibt es kaum ein passenderes Spiel als Mirror's Edge weil dieses Spiel einen das Gefühl der Ich-Perspektive so gut vermittelt wie kaum ein anderes Spiel. Natürlich sollte ich auch Portal erwähnen da das Spiel vermutlich auch bei Vive als Demo herhalten wird  aber ich möchte auch ein klein wenig ehrlich sein. Portal ist aber wirklich auch ein guter Kandidat für ein VR-Game. Portal 1 und 2 hat mir auch riesigen Spaß gemacht, nur hat man dort nicht diese Bewegungsfreiheit und Agilität wie in Mirror's Edge. Half Life 2 würde ich als Fan des Spiel natürlich auch nennen. Das Spiel noch einmal völlig anders zu erleben wäre der Knüller.

GTA V darf ich aber auch nicht vergessen. Das ist mit VR bestimmt auch der totale Knüller. 

Ansonsten würde mir noch Dying Light einfallen, dass ich gerne mit VR spielen würde. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass VR auch mit Spielen aus der Third Person Perspektive bestimmt gut funktionieren kann. Ich stelle mir da einen vollwertigen Silent Hill Nachfolger vor. Silent Hill möchte ich immer aus der dritten Perspektive spielen weil mir die Bindung zum Charakter bei dem Spiel zu wichtig ist. Als Verfolger eine Figur in VR zu steuern ist bestimmt auch eine coole Erfahrung.


----------



## Diablo2823 (26. Juli 2015)

Ich denke man kann sich noch gar nicht ausmalen welchen Einfluss die VR auf die Zukunft haben wird. Es gibt unendlich viele Bereiche in denen VR von Nutzen sein kann: zu Trainingszwecken, Phobienbekämpfung, 3D Konzeptzeichnungen und natürlich auch die Videospiele.

Da ich selbst ein großer Horrorspiele-Fan bin, freue ich mich insbesondere auf gruselige Erfahrungen. Aber man kann die Brille wahrscheinlich auch zu meditativen Zwecken benutzen, indem man sich nach dem Aufsetzen der Brille an einem Strand oder anderen beruhigenden Orten wiederfindet. Ich glaube dass man momentan noch nicht sagen kann welches Spiel die beste Erfahrung bieten wird, da sich das ziemlich schnell ändern kann, sobald die Technologie erhältlich ist. Man kann auf ganz andere Aspekte Wert legen und vielleicht bieten dann auch nicht Shooter das ideale Erlebnis. Wahrscheinlich werden ganz andere Spiele(genres) Erfolg haben, da sich die VR einfach für komplett andere Spielprinzipien anbietet. Vor allem freue ich mich darüber, dass genau dieser Umstand einen neuen, kreativen Schaffensprozess und Innovationen in Gang bringt. Man wird sich wieder über grundlegendste Spielmechaniken Gedanken machen müssen. Das ist der Grund, weshalb ich keine "perfekten" Spiele für die Vive - oder VR-Brillen im Allgemeinen - nennen kann. Tatsächlich bin ich sogar der Meinung, dass zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt aus genannten Gründen niemand dazu in der Lage ist. Es wird experimentiert und ermittelt, was sich eignet und was sich weniger gut eignet - das ist ein sehr spannender Prozess und es bleibt abzuwarten, was dabei herauskommt. 
Zeitweise habe ich mich mit luzidem Träumen/Klarträumen beschäftigt und hatte dabei einige Erfolgserlebnisse. In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich schon häufiger den Vergleich zwischen Klarträumen und VR gezogen. Meiner Meinung nach bietet sich selbiger Vergleich gut an, denn wie bei Klarträumen, kann man durch VR in alle denkbaren Fantasiewelten gelangen und vieles Erleben, was man sich vorstellen kann, in der Realität aber niemals erleben wird. Es handelt sich strenggenommen jedoch um einen abgespeckten Klartraum, da man in selbigem weitere Freiheiten besitzt und mit allen Sinnen erlebt. Um nicht noch weiter abzuschweifen möchte ich trotzdem ein paar Spiele anführen, die ich (nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand als Laie) für geeignet hielte und auf die ich mich persönlich sehr freuen würde.
Zum einen hätte ich Spaß an einem Rennspiel ala NFS: Underground. Wie schon häufiger bemerkt bieten sich Spiele, in denen man in einem Stuhl oder Cockpit sitzt für VR-Experiences an, denn man benötigt dann keinen zusätzlichen analog Stick oder die Maus, um den virtuellen Körper fest in eine Richtung zu drehen, um somit einem steifen Nacken vorzubeugen. Eve Valkyrie würde ich ebenfalls gerne mal erleben.
Zum anderen fänd ich ein an Slender angelehntes Spiel sehr interessant. Dieses Spiel fand ich schon am Bildschirm sehr gruselig.  

Bisher habe ich über diese ganzen Simulatoren, ala Traktor-, LKW- oder Straßenreinigungssimulator gelacht, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass realistischere Spiele einen größeren Reiz ausmachen als ein Call of Duty, in welchem alles um einen herum explodiert. Frei nach dem Motto: "Je realitätsnäher das Spiel, desto höher die Immersion". Deshalb glaube ich auch, dass Spiele die einen am Bildschirm unglaublich langweilen würden, mithilfe einer VR-Brille echt unterhaltsam werden könnten. Ich kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber vielleicht finde ich mich letzten Endes tatsächlich am Steuer eines LKW's wieder, haha


----------



## Devilhunter2002 (26. Juli 2015)

Prinzipiell machen ja nur Spiele aus Ego-Sicht bzw Cockpit-Sicht Sinn. 
Besonders cool stelle ich mir jene Spiele vor wo man in eine atmosphärische Welt eintauchen möchte. Sprich, sowas wie Skyrim oder Fallout. Da geht es ohnehin schon darum dass man sich komplett in der Welt verliert und sein eigenes Abenteuer erlebt. Wenn man dabei durch eine VR-Brille noch den letzten Rest der eigenen vier Wände ausblenden kann gelingt die Immersion perfekt.

Richtig geil stelle ich mir auch gewisse Horrorspiele vor. Aktuell würde mich da besonders Allison Road reizen. Die konstante Spannung gepaart mit der Immersion durch VR wäre ein Horrortrip der Superlative.


----------



## ChevChellios23 (27. Juli 2015)

Wäre schon ganz geil bei Ark - Survivalk Evolved mal komplett in eine Welt mit Dinos einzutauchen.


----------



## Shatrauggg (27. Juli 2015)

Oh, ja, letzte Chance also ! 

Ich würde total gerne mal eine der VR Brillen ausprobieren. Das wäre ein Traum 

LG


----------



## mechico (27. Juli 2015)

Natürlich Horrorspiele! Outlast, die Amnesia-Reihe, Slenderman und solche Demos wie P.T. wären mit der VR-Brille noch ein ganzes Stück angsteinflößender.


----------



## SnahJL (27. Juli 2015)

Als Rennspiele-Fan würde ich gerne CARS oder F1 spielen und VR-Brille ausprobieren


----------



## cubeXX (27. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gerne Half Life 3 oder Portal 3 auf der HTC Vive spielen


----------



## Nerezza (28. Juli 2015)

Es gibt einige Spiele, die sind wie geschaffen für die HTC Vive. Grand Theft Auto 5 mit der neuen Ego-Perspektive ... Project Cars in der Cockpitansicht und dann im Playseat, ich stelle mir das richtig genial vor!


----------



## timtakel (28. Juli 2015)

Eve Valkyrie oder Elite: Dangerous würde ich sehr gerne auf der HTC Vive live erleben.


----------



## Tobsge (28. Juli 2015)

Am besten geeignet ist bestimmt Portal und am gernsten würde ich Half Life darauf erleben.


----------



## PennyWiser (28. Juli 2015)

Für die Vive bzw. VR Brillen im Allgemeinen sind Horror Spiele meiner Meinung nach am besten geeignet. Was ich demnach also am liebsten auf der HTC Vive zocken würde wäre z.B. Outlast oder Alien Isolation. Das würde richtig schocken...


----------



## Reesha (28. Juli 2015)

Es sollte ein Umgebung sein, die einen aus dem Staunen nicht mehr herauskommen lässt.
Deshalb würde ich auf der HTC Vive wohl am ehesten No Man's Sky spielen wollen, wenn es dann released wird.


----------



## ScearySmile (28. Juli 2015)

hm joa mit VR Brille immer horror spiele her 
also am beste geeignet für jedwedes Horrorspiel das einem so in die Hände fällt ...

zocken würde ich damit gerne mal Witcher 3, Arma 3, HotS oder sonst sowas D
sprich es währe fast egal was ich spiele wette mit VR gehts erstmal ab


----------



## 12rufus12 (28. Juli 2015)

Es wäre bestimmt mit GTA  oder mit Call of duty black ops richtig nice


----------



## Elrigh (29. Juli 2015)

Dafür würd ich Alan Wake Reaktivieren


----------



## DaiLL (29. Juli 2015)

Als passionierter Rollenspieler würde ich am liebsten Kingdom Come Deliverance mit der HTC Vive erleben. Wenn das nicht der Inbegriff von Immersion wäre ...


----------



## Fipsja (29. Juli 2015)

Minecraft würde ich gern ausprobieren und natürlich alles aus der Star Wars Welt.


----------



## rara5494 (29. Juli 2015)

EVE: Valkyrie


----------



## Andi2008 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gerne Star Citizen ausprobieren.


----------



## YaPhan (29. Juli 2015)

Da ich ein großer Fan von RPGs bin, würde ich mit der Vive am liebsten Games aus der The Elder Scrolls Reihe zocken, zB. Skyrim


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Juli 2015)

Counter Strike GO!


----------



## oohappyday (30. Juli 2015)

Minecraft


----------



## stormplayer (30. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gerne Project Cars mit der HTC Vive ausprobieren.


----------



## ChrisHero (30. Juli 2015)

Da HTC Vive wahrscheinlich optimal zu Weltraumsimulationen passt, ganz klar Star Citizen. 
Hätte aber auch Bock noch mal GTA V in Egoperspektive durchzuspielen.


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (31. Juli 2015)

für ein Egoshooter darauf spielen.  Da wird man richtig Spannung und Bervenkitzel haben.


----------



## ichwillzurgamescom (31. Juli 2015)

Ganz eindeutig: No Man's Sky


----------



## ichwillzurgamescom (31. Juli 2015)

Ganz eindeutig: No Man's Sky


----------



## Hotshot2222 (31. Juli 2015)

No Man' sky und für mich sind alle arten von Shootern oder Cockpitansichten damit am besten zu nutzen.


----------



## PennyWiser (31. Juli 2015)

Am besten sind wohl Horrorspiele wie Outlast oder auch Alien: Isolation geeignet. Wenn man die Games mit der Vive zockt, sollte man definitiv nen frischen Schlipper als Ersatz dabei haben


----------



## Hamsterlord (31. Juli 2015)

Ich würde am liebsten die Bioschock spiele nochmal mit der Brille spielen


----------



## Yaki (31. Juli 2015)

Ich würde gerne ne angepasste Version von WItcher 3 oder FF14 drauf spielen.


----------



## triggylol (31. Juli 2015)

GTA 5 wäre bestimmt genial für die Brille und auch kommende Titel wie Fallout 4. 

LG Oliver


----------



## AN63L (31. Juli 2015)

Also ich fände ja Skyrim total super!
Endlich mal Auge in Auge mit einem richtigen Drachen


----------



## chatboy1998 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich würde das neue Assassin's Creed Syndicate so gerne in Virtueller Realität sehen, da London meine Traumstadt ist und ich gerne die industrielle Revolution so hautnah erleben möchte. 

LG chatboy1998


----------



## Rhunok (2. August 2015)

-----


----------



## Rhunok (2. August 2015)

Ein Spiel das Ich gerne einmal mit der Vive spielen würde wäre ARK. Das Spiel hat mich in den erste Sekunden schon auf die Idee gebracht , dass man es mit eine VR Brille mal spielen sollte. Nicht nur wegen der genialen Landschaft , sonder natürlich auch wegen den Dinosaurieren . Wer wollte nicht schon einmal die Welt von Jurrasic Park oder aktuell World betretten und sich von den riesgen Reptielien beeindrucken lassen. Natürlich ist es durch die virtuelle realität etwas angenehmer einem Raptor oder T-Rex gegenüber zustehen  Ein weiterer Punkt , warum ich gerne die Vive im Spiel ARK ausbrobieren würde ist , dass man die Dinos auch als Reittiere nutzen kann. Das Gefühl auf einem Flugsaurier über eine prähistorisch Insel zu fliegen, muss schon etwas besonderes sein. Ich hoffe das man so etwas bald erleben kann.

LG Rhunok


----------



## Rhunok (2. August 2015)

Sorry, ausversehen zweimal geposted


----------



## TheComedian (2. August 2015)

HTC und Valve arbeiten zusammen? Half-Life 3 confirmed? Ja Half-Life 3 wäre wirklich perfekt dafür, sonst wäre es auch für Battlefield ganz interessant denke ich.


----------



## Denis10 (2. August 2015)

Autorennspiele und Shooter sind sicher passend. Aber mit am interessantesten stelle ich mir das bei Spielen vor, wo mit Nahkampfwaffen gekämpft wird. Wo man vieleicht dann sogar die Bewegungen des Schwertes selber ausführen kann.

Als Beispiel nenn ich mal For Honor, auch wenn das noch in der Entwicklung ist, aber das macht doch schon mal einen ganz interessanten Eindruck.

Mirrors Edge 2 wäre bestimmt auch geeignet, wegen der Geschwindigkeit die da realistisch rüber kommen könnte.


----------



## revicul2405 (2. August 2015)

Assassins Creed und dann im Parkourstil durch die nächste Stadt jagen !


----------



## RoccoGD (2. August 2015)

Für Star Citizen ist es ideal glaub ich, die Raumschiffsequenzen im Cockpit kann man idael in einem Sessel sitzend spielen und für die FPS Sequenzen kann man vielleicht sogar aufstehen. Das wird spannend. 

Generell wird es sicher für alle Cockpitspiele perfekt passen.


----------



## zooaffe110 (2. August 2015)

Am besten wäre meiner meinung nach  ein aufbau spiel wie Anno2250 oder ein action rollenspiel wie Monsterhunter da man hir einfach noch mehr spieltife und spiele atmosphäre  schaffen könte was diesen spielen doch noch einmal deutlich mehr spass machen würde den ma im ernst wer würde nicht einmal mit einem großschwer einen dino oder ein lochnessmonster jagen oder einfach mal seine schöngebaute stadt  ansehen und das gefühl zu haben man were teil davon das wäre doch das größte  einfach in sein liblings game eintacuhen zu können und sich zu fühlen als wäre man ein teil davon 

mein größter traum wird langasm war danke  HTC Vive ^^ ich leibe euch  joke  udn allen die auf die gamescom gehn viel spaß euch  hoff ja das ich gewin will auch hin ^^


----------



## Holdi (2. August 2015)

Einfach mal in die atmosphärische Welt eines Fallout´s oder Skyrim´s eintauchen, das wärs.


----------



## zooaffe110 (2. August 2015)

2 post   mir ist noch ein geiles game eingefalen das mit der HTC Vive geil zu zocken wäre ^^ ist ja nicht verboten oder vieleicht is es ja ne anregung das für die HTC Vive zu produziren 

ich finde geil wäre auch  mal borderlands oder Lego woarlds   damit zu zocken


----------



## Cryal (2. August 2015)

Generell würde ich RPGs damit spielen wollen. Ganz vorne sind bei mir dabei Skyrim und The Witcher III. Aber auch die Assassins Creed Reihe und Minecraft würde ich mit der HTC Vive gerne nochmal spielen.


----------



## Konsition (3. August 2015)

Star Citizen, wenns denn fertig ist. 
Das könnte das Gefühl, was Star Citizen erreichen will gut unterstützen.
Aber auch Half-Life, Portal , oder andere Shooter sin so bestimmt interessant.


----------



## Kadoffebauer (3. August 2015)

Am besten fände ich Portal 1+2, da ja dort das räumliche am besten zum Vorschein kommt.

Aber ich denke ADR1FT wird eines der besseren VR Spiele.


----------



## PeterMoos (3. August 2015)

Generelle spiele die stark auf die Egoperspektive setzten, wie zum Beispiel Natural Selection 2 oder Borderlands!


----------



## Rand0m9 (3. August 2015)

Das Half-Life und Portal Universum waeren finde ich sehr gut geeignet, wobei Portal hinsichtlich des Leveldesigns und des Room-Scale-Trackings noch interessanter ist.


----------



## Nihiletex (4. August 2015)

Werden die Gewinner noch bekannt gegeben?


----------

